# Goth latte



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Looks like there is a new coffee product/fad going on.. Goth latte, coffee with added active carbon..looks ok but how about the black teeth? Ok, being goth they probably don't smile much


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Never seen that before, I would give it a try!


----------



## Jack-Jones (Mar 23, 2016)

Hmmmm gritty black coffee! Not for me I'm afraid, but if anyone wants to try it, I believe if you split open your old Dyson vacuum filters, there is plenty of active charcoal in there.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Jack-Jones said:


> Hmmmm gritty black coffee! Not for me I'm afraid, but if anyone wants to try it, I believe if you split open your old Dyson vacuum filters, there is plenty of active charcoal in there.


Lol, I knew I should have kept those spent Brita filters


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Yes, it maybe gritty but would still try it.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

add a bit of food dye and you get emo latte









I once had a carbon ice cream, was a bit gritty on the teeth, peculiar experience


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Why would anyone want to eat activated charcoal, unless they have

a) imbibed poison that needs to be drawn out, or

b) suffer from extreme flatulence and wish to neutralise it at source?

Props to the barista for being game, but -1 for failing to pour a winged serpent, angel of death or even a skull.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Jack-Jones said:


> Hmmmm gritty black coffee! Not for me I'm afraid, but if anyone wants to try it, I believe if you split open your old Dyson vacuum filters, there is plenty of active charcoal in there.


Or pop down to Nero/Starbucks?


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Just looked at the video again, I'd guess there were 10 capsules used in that latte. Looked at a supplement that's promoted to reduce bloating and the manufacturer says take 3 capsules before, then 3 capsules after the meal, and as usual don't exceed the dose. Looks like that single latte was 1.5x the whole does, and not spread out around a meal, so possibly not a "healthy" thing at all.

Perhaps, activated charcoal baked beans on toast, or, Jerusalem artichokes and activated charcoal soup, to sort of balance flatulence causers and reducers.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

They make you drink charcoal in the hospital if you have overdosed to make you throw up.

Says a lot I think.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Shoreditch calling


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

For when black coffee is not black enough...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Also, there is a McDonalds advert taking the piss out of 'posh' coffee in which they are sold a coffee made with charcoal.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Carbon tablets can be helpful in chemical related poisonings, so I guess if the coffee is really shit it would even it all out

T.


----------

